# An Adventurous Question



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi All ~ not sure if this question has been asked before, but has anyone ever travelled or knows someone who has travelled by car from the UK to Cyprus. If so which is the best route? I was in conversation with a lorry driver on my last visit in April who travelled the route regularly, but whilst intrigued I didn't record his route.
All replies welcome, especially around what welcome we might receive at Limassol! I am considering this as a one way trip.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Search the threads there are quite a few people who have done it


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Road (& Sea) Trip to Cyprus*



philly said:


> Search the threads there are quite a few people who have done it


Hi,

Hi yes ~ just had a check of previous threads, unfortunately there was a 'little banter' about crossing water, which whilst relevant doesn't detract from the route e.g. via Hungary etc. 
The following info (circa Aug 2010) reproduced below was interesting, which gives an idea of the welcome by customs, but still keen to identify the route?
(Because of the inane banter (removed by moderator) experienced by the forum member posting the original thread I don't think it was ever established ~ a common sense question needing a common sense answer!
Regards,
Chris


Once you get off the boat you will need to go through the customs service, although there should be 'free' passage through all EU countries this has not yet got through to Cyprus. We had to pay just under 600 Euros 2 years ago to get our two cars out of the port. This has to be in cash. I know there has been another thread on this subject very recently. 

Customs will give you Form C104O, a temporary import registration document. This form should be kept in the vehicle as Customs officials or the police may request to see it at any time. It must also be presented when leaving Cyprus or disposing of the vehicle
This form is usually valid for one month. Within that month, you should register the vehicle or visit the local Customs office in order to receive a two-month extension which is intended to provide the applicant with enough time to apply for the duty and VAT waiver if applicable. Further extensions will likely be needed until the process is complete. When requesting extensions, further documentation may be required to prove ongoing residency status in Cyprus.

EU residents wishing to take up residency in Cyprus may be eligible for a waiver of duty and VAT on an imported vehicle for personal use if they are not and do not intend to exercise an occupation. Resident family members of applicants may also not work. Only one exemption for one vehicle is allowed per person and the following rules apply:

The vehicle must have been owned and used by the applicant at their former place of residence for at least six months before transferring residency to Cyprus. 
The vehicle must have been driven at least 6,000 Km by the current owner before being brought into Cyprus 
Required taxes must have been paid in the EU member state from which it is being transferred 
The vehicle must be transferred within 12 months from the date the applicant transferred their residency to Cyprus 
The vehicle has not already received duty or tax relief in another EU country 
If the vehicle receives an exemption, it may not be sold, destroyed, rented out, or lent to anyone without approval from the Director of Customs.


If you are coming over as retired ( i.e. in receipt of a UK State pension there are other guidelines, but I am assuming you are too young for that. 
The Cyprus government website has further details about the forms and documents you will need to get the car through the process ready for registration

As well as all the documents required the vehicle must pass a Department of Transport (DoRT) roadworthiness inspection (similar to an MOT) at an authorised inspection station. The test will check emissions, brakes, suspension, steering, lights and tyres among other things. This again has a cost depending on the size of the car engine.

I suggest you look on Cyprus government website as there is a lot more detail than I can put here (  )[/I][/I]


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi All ~ not sure if this question has been asked before, but has anyone ever travelled or knows someone who has travelled by car from the UK to Cyprus. If so which is the best route? I was in conversation with a lorry driver on my last visit in April who travelled the route regularly, but whilst intrigued I didn't record his route.
> All replies welcome, especially around what welcome we might receive at Limassol! I am considering this as a one way trip.
> Regards,
> Chris


Hi, we will be very interested if you go ahead with this, as we are thinking of doing the same, some time in the next couple of years, depending how long hubby's job lasts. Intend to retire to Cyprus and this would be a good way to see some of the continent, although hubby says the logistics will be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

The best route over the continent depends of course on what you want to see. But it has to end up in Lavrio harbour outside Athens. From there goes the only "ferryline" to south Cyprus. There is others from Turkey to the north part.

We use that ship often for our transports and it is a horrible boat. However Salamis, the owner company tells us that there will be a better one within a year or two

An alternative is to put the car on theship and fly over to Larnaca from Athens. This is not more expensive then taking the ship because every passenger on the ship cost 180 euro one way and the flight is cheaper. And you can enjoy Greece 2 days more instead of spending this time on the ship


----------

